# الى مهندسى ال network



## vena21 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

:smi420: ياجماعه حد يساعدنى الجيران هايضربونى انا عندى مشكله فى ال dsl و المشكله هى انى انا الوحيده اللى داخله على النت علشان الخط الاساسى عندى و الباقى مش بيعرف يدخل خالص و سالت ناس كتير قالولى انى اعمل حاجه اسمها إعاده ضبط ال Roter حد ممكن يقولى الطريقه او يقولى ايه المشكله لان الشركة نفسها بتقولى مافيش مشكله:11azy:


----------



## abanob2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*

*سلام المسيح،

انا مش حاقدر اكتب دلوقتي لاكن حارجع بعدين واحاول اساعد حضرتك.

سلام.*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لعبتى فى الرويتر لييييييية 

شقية يا فينا 

اتمنى حد يقدر يساعدك انا لو كنت اعرف كنت ساعدتك صدقينى

بس انا ممكن اقلك لو لعبتى فى اعدادات الرويتر ممكن ترجعيها زى مكانت لو تقدرى


----------



## vena21 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لعبتى فى الرويتر لييييييية
> 
> ...



:smil16: كده يافراشه بتضحكى على ماشى ماشى
بس انا بقى هاغيظيك انا عرفت اعمله ازاى و مش هاقولك :gy0000: وانتى لا اه اه


----------



## vena21 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*



abanob2000 قال:


> *سلام المسيح،
> 
> انا مش حاقدر اكتب دلوقتي لاكن حارجع بعدين واحاول اساعد حضرتك.
> 
> سلام.*



:66: مرسى قوى يا ابانوب على ردك بس انا الحمد لله عرفت اعملها ازاى طلعت الكتب يتاعتى و ذاكرت من تانى علشان اعملها احسن لو مكنتش عملتها ماكنتش تلاقينى تانى على المنتدى الناس هاتضربنى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*

طيب كويس عرفتى ترجعية مكانة 

قبل العلقة ولا بعدها هههههههههههه

بلاش شقاوة و ماتلعبيش تانى فيها

مش كل مرة تسلم الجرة يا بنتى 

و احنا مش مستغنيين عنك بصراحة​


----------



## عايز افهم (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*

طيب انتي رجعتيه ازاي​


----------



## عايز افهم (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*

كان نفسي اساعدك​


----------



## vena21 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*



عايز افهم قال:


> طيب انتي رجعتيه ازاي​


عملتله setup من جديد لو عايز الطريقه قولى و انا هابعتها


----------



## عايز افهم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*

الف شكر هو انا مش عاوز اعرف
بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف ازاي
انتي كدة عملتي reset للراوتر
وعملتيله setup جديد​


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى مهندسى ال network*

الموضوع بسيط بس سا سيدى انت لو عاوز تعمل كنوفجريش لراوتر  كل الي هتعمل Rest لراوتر عشان ترجعة لحالة المصنع  وتتصل بالشركة الي واخد مناه النت شعان تدين الباسورد واليوزنيم بتاع الشركة وهتدخل في الراوتر برقم الجيت واى  وتحط الباسورد في اعداادت Wan الي عندك في الراوتر طبعا انا معرفش نوع الرواتر بتاعك اية عشان كدة شرحتللك بصفة عامة


----------

